# Shiseido swatches



## mjacqueline (Sep 3, 2011)

[h=3]Shiseido Shimmering Eye Color in VI305 Purple Dawn Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 3, 2011)

[h=3]Shiseido Shimmering Eye Color BL711 Angel[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 3, 2011)

[h=3]Shiseido Shimmering Rouge in Iron Maiden[/h]


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Oct 11, 2011)

Shiseido Perfect Rouge lipstick BE333 Caramel






  	Shiseido Luminizing Satin eye color RD709 Alchemy


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 25, 2011)

[h=3]Shiseido Shimmering Eye Color Swatches[/h]  	 








  	Left to right: Patina, Mist, Purple Dawn, Magnolia and Angel




  	Techno Gold




  	Moss and Patina


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 24, 2012)

Shimmering Cream Eye Color in “Sable”: more photos & review here.


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 26, 2012)

[h=3]Shiseido Lacquer Rouge OR 508 Blaze swatches[/h]


----------

